# Which one?



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

I have posted previously about double yellow headed amazons and Senegal’s as pets, but after conducting lots of research, I have changed my mind due to a number of factors, two of which being time and space. 

Do you recommend 
-a budgie 
-a sun conure 

I aware that they are different in size, but is one better for beginners than the other or are they about equal? 

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

If you going for budgerigars you must get more than one as they are 'flock' birds. Granted it won't be so easy to tame as a single one, but they are much happier in a group.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> If you going for budgerigars you must get more than one as they are 'flock' birds. Granted it won't be so easy to tame as a single one, but they are much happier in a group.


Okay, thank you, I had read that they are okay alone but I will certainly bare that in mind.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Never kept budgies but conures do have a rather ear piercing scream. But maybe a hand reared one may not be as noisy.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Debbie1962 said:


> Never kept budgies but conures do have a rather ear piercing scream. But maybe a hand reared one may not be as noisy.


That may be an issue then, as we do live in a semi-detached in a town with lots of other pets. How often do they scream?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> That may be an issue then, as we do live in a semi-detached in a town with lots of other pets. How often do they scream?


Parrots will screech whenever they feel like it. Happy, mad, alarmed they just don't have an off switch.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > That may be an issue then, as we do live in a semi-detached in a town with lots of other pets. How often do they scream?
> ...


Haha thanks, I will have to consider that !


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> Haha thanks, I will have to consider that !


I live in a terraced house and neither neighbour have complained about the noise. Whilst Pan can be loud (to me) compared to say a Cockatoo she's nothing. Some of those are almost as loud as a 747 taking off.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Living in a semi you may be better off with something small like a budgie they won't be as loud. I have an African grey and he never shuts up lol. Luckily we live in a detached. Still can be heard if the neighbours are in the garden though :lol2:.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

All parrots are better in pairs or groups so I wouldn't make that your deciding factor. I personally wouldn't condone keeping any parrot alone if possible (There are of course exceptions, some can struggle to get along with other birds if they haven't been raised that way) but if you say that time is a factor then you will definitely need more than one as they should not be on their own for any length of time. We have a pair of Sun Conures and have had numerus Budgies over the years too. The noise level for the two species is very different. Sun Conures are stunning birds but the call is impressive, and not what you would expect from such a small bird. It is not constant, though what will set them off will of course vary with each individual. Ours will scream when someone or something they don't recognise enters the room or is seen outside the window. They will also do it seemingly randomly. Our other birds can set them off too. If one starts it is like a chain reaction and the result is deafening. We have larger species here too, such as African Greys and Amazons, and I can say that the Sun Conures are the loudest and most piercing by far. Personality wise I cannot fault a Sun Conure, they are wonderful birds to keep, and being true parrots rather than parakeets (like Budgies) there seems to be a bit more going on there. We also have 4 Green Cheeked Conures. Have you considered these? Their character is very similar to the Sun Conures and are full of personality. The noise is a little more bearable though and, while they can still be loud, I wouldn't consider them much worse than a Cockatiel.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha thanks, I will have to consider that !
> ...


That’s very encouraging! The neighbors are always playing loud music and talking/laughing and we can hear them constantly, so I suppose they can’t teally complain!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> That’s very encouraging! The neighbors are always playing loud music and talking/laughing and we can hear them constantly, so I suppose they can’t teally complain!


Same for me. Although not loud music but they both have friends round often and it can get loud. That's to be expected if you have neighbours. There will always be times where things get loud. So long as it doesn't disrupt sleep or go daft it's good. 


Obviously I wouldn't expect either neighbour to put up with a Cockatoo though. That's 1 of the reasons I went with a Senegal.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s very encouraging! The neighbors are always playing loud music and talking/laughing and we can hear them constantly, so I suppose they can’t teally complain!
> ...


They are both in their 60’s, so the music isn’t rarely into the night. I once banged on a bin to get them to quieten down late at night because I couldn’t sleep, but considering what they put up with from us, it’s quite reasonable. Haha yes definitely not worth the risk with a Cockatoo. I considered it but they noise wouldn’t be fair to my other pets and they seem to be very high maintenance


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> They are both in their 60’s, so the music isn’t rarely into the night. I once banged on a bin to get them to quieten down late at night because I couldn’t sleep, but considering what they put up with from us, it’s quite reasonable. Haha yes definitely not worth the risk with a Cockatoo. I considered it but they noise wouldn’t be fair to my other pets and they seem to be very high maintenance


All parrots are to be honest. Whilst Pan is tiny compared to a cockatoo I've still had to change so much. From making sure remotes are buttons down (Pan chews the buttons) to parrot proofing my TV. The little bugger used to perch on it then shit down the back.


----------



## Isabel463 (Apr 10, 2018)

Basin79 said:


> Isabel463 said:
> 
> 
> > They are both in their 60’s, so the music isn’t rarely into the night. I once banged on a bin to get them to quieten down late at night because I couldn’t sleep, but considering what they put up with from us, it’s quite reasonable. Haha yes definitely not worth the risk with a Cockatoo. I considered it but they noise wouldn’t be fair to my other pets and they seem to be very high maintenance
> ...


Small adjustments like that aren’t too much of an issue. As long as we don’t have to spend hundreds and make things look really bad/weird I doubt it will be too much of a problem.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Isabel463 said:


> Small adjustments like that aren’t too much of an issue. As long as we don’t have to spend hundreds and make things look really bad/weird I doubt it will be too much of a problem.


This is about as crazy as I've had to do as in things that look odd. 











I have a small playstand in the front window, on top of the fridge and on some plastic shelves in the kitchen. I have a massive playstand in the front room as well as Pan's cage. Pandora is free flying pretty much 7 days a week from when I get up to the late evening. I wouldn't need all of those things I just like Pan to have a lot of options.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

If it was me I’d say Conure. I’ve been looking into getting one myself! Yes they talk but if you search them on YouTube and watch the people on there with them they are such lovely birds, and very easy to tame, there is a woman on there though that does mention the noises haha. But if you don’t want the noise then the budgies, but yes as said more than one as they like to be in pairs or more. Though they do talk also but nothing like conures! Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

